# Stopped taking my medication and... Now what



## flaxseed123 (Mar 16, 2016)

Hi all,

I've been taking 20mg of omeprazole a day for the past 5 years after a perforation in my stomach lining caused an ulcer. Since then, I've been diagnosed with IBS C and have had various digestion problems. I've been on omeprazole, Prilosec, dulcolax, and miralax as needed for the past five years. A recent trip to the doctor a year ago also started me on amitiza twice a day, but the nausea that accompanied it has restricted me to taking it once a day.

For the past 2 months, I have been permanently distended. No exaggeration. Looking 9 months pregnant, I did not fit into any of my clothes, could not leave my house, had to alter my fitness routine resulting in Weight gain, and my body image was so distorted, I had to start seeing a therapist.

It turns out, I was severely packed. I went to the hospital and received an oral enema, the chocolate bomb, as well as two soapy water enemas with little relief. Needles to say, the distention continued.

Having enough, three days ago, I decided to stop taking all of my medications, cold turkey. I went from taking amitiza, omeprazole, Prilosec, dulcolax and miralax every day to nothing at all. While my distention has not only gone down, but almost disappeared entirely, i have been suffering with other things. I wake up around 3am every night with severe acid reflux and nausea and my sleeping patterns have changed. I have really bad stomach cramps and my bowl movements have continued to be irregular, sometimes I have multicolored diarrhea that causes pain.

I don't know what else to do. I'm seeing my fourth GI in 5 years tomorrow morning. All of my other ones have given up, claiming there's nothing more they can do. In my last visit to children's hospital, one of the nurses suggested I switch to wholistic medicine, which isn't covered by insurance.

I'm 19 and worried that I won't be able to go back to college if this irregularity keeps up. Throughout the year I had little to no problems with my stomach-- the distention has only worsened since being home. I am on a bland diet, so I know it isn't something I've eaten.

Any suggestions or answers would be greatly appreciated. I'm suffering and depressed.


----------

